# Best helmet for western/trail riding?



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

I have surfed around some and tried to find the answer to this and couldn't, so would appreciate any help you can give!

I ride Western and do some trail riding. I hope to be doing a good bit more here soon. The older I get, the more uncomfortable I get with not wearing good safety equipment and am very interested in getting a good helmet for riding in.

Is there a helmet out there that is a good fit for trail riders? Something maybe with a snap-on brim or other shade device (would have to be reasonably soft, in case of a fall on it)? Cowboy hats are great for the shade but not for protection. 

I have a bicycle helmet for my bike, a motorcycle helmet for my motorcycles and an SA racing helmet for my race car. Now I need a helmet for horse riding! Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Troxel Sierra and I really like it. The visor is soft and it's ventilated so I don't get really hot when wearing for long periods of time.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL! I found this: Western Hat Helmet - Horse.com

and was happy, until I read the reviews. Won't be buying *this* one!


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Delfina said:


> I have a Troxel Sierra and I really like it. The visor is soft and it's ventilated so I don't get really hot when wearing for long periods of time.


Thanks, Delfina! I do like the Sierra.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi!

I ride western and english, and I second the Troxel Sierra, I love it! well ventilated, and very easy to adjust.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Troxel Western/Cowboy Hat Helmets-SEE SIZES-In Stock - eBay (item 380174919582 end time May-04-10 09:17:24 PDT)

cowboy hat helmet


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Lol, I don't believe that I have ever seen a person ride western and wear a helmet.

Not making fun of anyone, or anything.. just saying.. ha.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd go with whatever fit your head.  So far I found just 2 models (Troxel Orion and Spirit), which would feel comfortable on my head. Both are not western style, but I use them when trail ride as well. I also have very weak eyes, but those give pretty good protection against the sun (although I mostly go to the parks with lots of shade anyway).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the same problem. I ride with a cowboy hat (well, actually an Aussie hat) because I love the shade. I wouldn't mind wearing a helmet, I actually think it would be smart, but the visors they give you are so tiny, and they don't cover your ears or neck at all. It's almost like I have to choose between a possible serious head injury and skin cancer! And I hate sunscreen on my face because it is so greasy.

(I'm in Arizona, it's sunny all-year-long. Ugh!)

PS. I almost fantasize about getting one of those hats that people wear when they are working in the rice patties, and sticking on top of a helmet. Viola, helmet AND shade, lol!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

This isn't that much more attractive, but I remember in Australia I would see lots of people using things similar to this to create more shade while wearing a helmet. 
Helmet Shades - suitable for Equestrian and Industrial Helmets. Also Oilskin rain gear and Australian hats.

I don't think there really is a specific helmet that is just western, but there are more relaxed looking helmets than black velvet ones. I have this...
Tipperary Sportage 8500 Helmet: Legacy Tack
I find it great for trail riding and schooling, nice and well ventilated, doesn't show marks when I scratch against trees etc, light weight and comfy.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Pinto Piny--thanks for the Tipperary helmet info! That's a nice-looking helmet and it's priced reasonably.

trailhorserider--I'm with you on the paddy hat! I work on a project with a construction site, and there are guy out there who have brims that attach to their hard hats that flare out around their whole heads and protect from the sun. I was hoping there might be something like that for the basic equestrian helmets, but guess not.

kittenVal--thanks for the Troxel info. I will have to go try them on at TSC or something to see which one fits my head best.

shmurmer4--I really doubt any self-respecting cowboy will wear a helmet, but I have seen them coming out on trail rides in Arkansas and Kentucky, possibly from the endurance riders, and also on kids and young adults coming out with Mom/Dad.

yukontanya--that's the same hat I posted earlier. It looks great in the pic, but apparently looks huge and silly on someone actually wearing it. But thank you for looking for and posting it for me!

Ooops--Pinto Pony: I missed the shades in your post! That is very similar to the hard-hat shades I see around here. I will have to see if I can order one or make something. Thank you!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the helmet shades idea! I had never, ever seen that before! They even have a wide-brimmed variety:

https://www.saddleuptack.com/xcart/product.php?productid=86&cat=0&page=1

Too bad they are a bit pricey though, at around $43 for the big-brimmed version I like. Hmmm. That's something I'll have to think on. But I love the idea, that is exactly what I have been dreaming about! And it doesn't even look half bad. It sounds a lot more plausable than the over-sized cowboy hat without any ventilation. :lol:


----------



## cashadvance (Apr 21, 2010)

Ou lately I love these: ALL TERRAIN | International Riding Helmets - IRH
I just think they look sooo cool!!!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have had my Troxel Sierra for two years now and really like it. It's lightweight and cool. I have it in Tan.
Troxel Sierra Helmet - Western Performance Helmet - Troxel Equestrian Helmets

The Cheyenne just has too much leather for me. I had a Dakota before the Sierra and it did well, though it's a bit plain. I had the plain tan one.
Troxel Dakota Helmet - Maximum Vented All-Trails? Helmet - Troxel Equestrian Helmets


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Most trail riders around here ride Western and about a third, I would say, wear a helmet. I bought a foam helmet visor. It was about five dollars. It velcros around the helmet. I can't remember where I got it but I think it was State Line Tack. It is incredibly dorky looking but so soothing on the eyes and face on a sunny day. I have seen some other visors for $35 or more but mine was super cheap and I love it.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are a few visor attachments for you.

Salamander Beak Helmet Visor
EquiVisor® Riding Helmet Visor ~ Fun Colors!
VTO Saddlery: Cashel Helmet Sun Visor - $10!!
Cashel Cap and Riding Helmet Accessories | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM - $12, bigger than the one above.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Picture of the Cashel "Sunbonnet":
http://americantrailgear.com/pictures3/Sun_Bonnet.JPGhttp://www.e-tackroom.com/p-83-cashel-sunbonnet-brim-and-cap-brim.php


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I wish that leopard print one was not so expensive. someone needs to make them in lots of fun colors!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Though I ride Western I just use my own English helmet


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here helmet-wearing is about 50/50 for both western and english riders.
I ride both and always wear a helmet. I have a black Troxel Legacy Gold...I guess it's more of an english helmet. I feel like it's suble enough to work for a western rider. Growing up as a western rider I always wore similar englishy looking models until awhile ago when I bought a Dakota in gray. It's another one to check out, it's more of a western style and more subtle than the others IMO, which I like. I prefer even more the smaller size of the Legacy Gold, though. To me the most important thing is that it's small and subtle, not a big flashy thing attracting attention. I'd rather my helmet not be the first thing people notice :wink:

All of the western styles suggested on the Troxel website seem nice, as well as the Tipperary. I personally hate the look of the Tipperary, haha, but it seems really popular among western riders.


----------

